# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا > سوال: چگونه یک فایل با پسوند class می شود ایجاد کرد

## am_sanatiz

سلام

فایل هایی که با پسوند class هستند با چه برنامه ای نوشته می شوند.
من بر روی یک پروژه ای کار می کنم که از یک سری فایل class تشکیل شده و فایل اصلی که آنرا اجرا می کند jar می باشد نیاز هست یک فایل دیگر به فایل های این پروژه با پسوند class اضافه گردد کدهای مورد نظر تهیه شده است اما مشکل اینجا هست که *چطور این کدها را به فایلی با پسوند class تبدیل کنم*.
من با برنامه نویسی آشنا هستم اما با جاوا تا کنون کار نکردم *متشکر می شوم راهنمایی کنید این کدها را چگونه تبدیل به فایل a.class کنم.*

----------


## it4six

با سلام 
دوست گرامی فایل مذکور نتیجه ای است از کار برنامه های جاوا که به صورت کد بایت تبدیل شده و امکان خوانده شدن توسط JVM را فراهم می کند . کافی است برای این کار از دستور javac filename.java استفاده کنید.
موفق باشید.

----------

